# walk through your city



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Post yours - not just the best parts of your city please, but the reality....

what I love about Chinese cities - even if modernity has overrun it, the streetlife is still so interesting.

Start from 05:00 Hi def


Guangzhou:


----------



## Mornnb (Dec 26, 2010)

George Street, Sydney. 






A bicycle ride through the CBD:






A walk to catch a train on Town Hall Station. 80 000 peoples daily routine.






Kings Cross at night:


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

These are not my videos, 

Walking around Metro Manila

Makati CBD











Manila Bay and Ermita


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

I can't really say Vancouver is one of my favorite walking cities. Nearly all of my favorites are in Europe and Asia, with a few exceptions in the Americans like Montreal (in the summer), and Mexico City.

I'm going to post a lesser known city in the hills of central Mexico called Guanajuato, which is quite unique because nearly all of the roads are old underground tunnels. This makes the city a paradise for pedestrians, with only a few streets for cars above ground. Not my video btw


----------



## woutero (Jan 14, 2008)

I had no idea these videos exist, but here is one of central Amsterdam. It ends on the ferry to Amsterdam North:


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

madrid in car


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Camden - it used to be a very hip area during the 1990s with it's burgeoning market and music scene, now fallen out of fashion and more workaday, but -typical of London -a good example of the mix of classes on every street. Also a good example of a much less polished 'Londoner's London' outside the tourist/ business/ millionaire's centre.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

My all-time favourite "walkthrough" video: 








It actually gives a good account of downtown Bucharest.


----------



## NIKONKRILLE (Apr 12, 2015)

...


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

Stockholm April 2014





Stockholm April 2015


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Actually, I took some videos of some of the more "local" areas in Beijing while I was there. 


This is from Shazikou to Liujiayao station on line 5 just inside the third ring road in the south of Beijing.







Walking through a local Hutong market at night near Shazikou.









Touristy walk through Wangfujing night market. 








I have a lot more Beijing-related scenery here:
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLzurTJMXhpXSEu_qe2W-zRxXiFKnIgmFe


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*KUALA LUMPUR*


----------



## Huti (Nov 13, 2008)




----------



## nameless dude (Dec 16, 2008)

Here's a very long video of various scenes around Melbourne (almost 2 hours!), but if you have the time to spare it does capture the raw sights and atmosphere of the city rather well.


----------



## JayT (Sep 11, 2002)

Some shots of BRISBANE from a recent visit - last week actually. Small selection of the photos I took while walking from The Valley to Southbank







The Beat - Fortitude Valley







New Laneway Shopping - Fortitude Valley














Highrise Living....







Post Office Square














Love the deck chairs














Adelaide St




























The REX














Victoria Bridge





















Looking from Southbank


----------



## edward222 (Mar 23, 2015)

How I wish I had a good camera to take a video while walking.


----------



## JayT (Sep 11, 2002)

Oh crap! Was I meant to post a video? I just went for a walk and took photos. Hope that's enough. 

I had to delete them on the Aussie forums because I got complaints. Anyway hope you like. 



__________


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Bumping this because the original video had become unavailable for a long time, and I've just found it with a different URL:



alexandru.mircea said:


> My all-time favourite "walkthrough" video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Itabashi ward , Tokyo
tokyo is so quiet, if you go into back alley.

famous as Danchi(apartment blocks)


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)




----------

